# Airbrushing



## Genosmate (16/11/15)

Anyone know about airbrushing,any advice on guns,compressors etc would be appreciated.
Specifically I want to try and spray clear coat onto wooden mods.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (16/11/15)

i have done plenty of airbrushing ..

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## jtgrey (16/11/15)

I do my air brushing with a regulator and a truck tyre! That way i can do it indoors without the compressor noise. Air brush guns use little air and a tyre pumped to 5 bar can really go a long way.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (16/11/15)

yup thats a good cheap method , i used to do the same . However spraying a wood mod with clear coat , you are going to want to do one even coat and a airbrush is not going to be easy as it will require many passes to do one coat , better look at the following - a finishing spray gun top feed and a small 25l compressor , i got mine by shopping around .Compressor look at about R1800and a finishing gun for a couple of hundred ..

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (10/9/18)

@Genosmate still need info on this topic?


----------



## Genosmate (10/9/18)

Resistance said:


> @Genosmate still need info on this topic?


Yes please.
Got a compressor and an airbrush etc etc,just not used it,any help/advice would be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (10/9/18)

Genosmate said:


> Yes please.
> Got a compressor and an airbrush etc etc,just not used it,any help/advice would be appreciated.



YouTube?
I did a quick search there and there are tons of videos on airbrushing for beginners and advanced.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (5/10/18)

@Genosmate 
Have you tried it out yet?


----------

